# Blackgang IOW Aug 2011



## gushysfella (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi all, well I been a lurcker since 2009, and I‘ve loved reading everyone’s reports so I think it’s only fair I get my arse in gear and start reporting on and around the Isle of Wight for you guys to have a look at. Now this is my first report, and it was a hell of a trip! I ante no good with a camera and like I say it’s my first attempted so go easy but any comments and pointers well appreciated
As the title says Blackgang chine, Let’s face it the Urban Mole has done a fantastic job covering most of the Island so I thought I’d start with something easy. ( yer right! ) There’s a few reports on here and so I won’t recover the history just scim it and go straight into my days events, as you know blackgang chine (what’s left of it ) is on the south of the IOW, with a massive erosion problem. The original road that ran through Blackgang was destroyed many years ago in massive landslip, at what is known as the “Niton end”




001 by gushys fella, on Flickr



002 by gushys fella, on Flickr

About a mile and a quarter along the road you come to a parking area looking out to sea, as the cliff runs round to the right in the trees is where the road would have gone. If you drive along the new road and turn on the old, after 100meters you are face with the other side of those trees.




004 by gushys fella, on Flickr



005 by gushys fella, on Flickr

If you look beyond the stop sign you can see Blackgang amusement park. This over the years has been moved further and further back due to smaller landslips, but it’s getting very close to running out of room to move back from the cliff.




006 by gushys fella, on Flickr

If fact this place was just to my left about 20meters from the stop sign, yes another splor but one for another day, fact is this building is next to a car park where I hadn’t noticed the parked VW Camper van. The occupants of which thinking they were in the middle of nowhere with no Muppets like me about with a camera, were ether playing nude twister or something else we won’t go into here and there was no way I was walking passed! 



007 by gushys fella, on Flickr



008 by gushys fella, on Flickr

This is the front of Blackgang amusement park, full of screaming kids so avoiding there too. But just to the left of the park is the remaining park of the original Blackgang Road, wich at the end of it has the remains of a small holiday park. Some say the secret Village, some say the nudist park, I thought it would be an easy explore!!

Ok the original Blackganag road **note the fence panels on the left ** 




009 by gushys fella, on Flickr



010 by gushys fella, on Flickr



011 by gushys fella, on Flickr



012 by gushys fella, on Flickr

Funny never seen yellow lines on a footpath before then I seen......




013 by gushys fella, on Flickr




Spurred on by the sight of telegraph poles, I turn to be face by a wall of man eating thorn bushes, and stingers like bloody trees. My legs still look like I been in a fight with a triffed! Now I don’t mind telling you just as I got through the thorns I very nearly stepped right on the back off what I can only describe as being the biggest Pheasant in the world. I very nearly pooed. I walked over to the edge of the cliff and sat down and had a smoke poured myself a brew from my flask and dropped the lid! It rolled through the trees I was sitting buy and landed next to the remains of a caravan.




019 by gushys fella, on Flickr



020 by gushys fella, on Flickr



022 by gushys fella, on Flickr

Just beyond the 5 star holiday van was a stone wall I hoped over it back onto the road and found the famous well.




025 by gushys fella, on Flickr

***note the blue polly pipe on the left? Remember it along with them fence panels from the start****




027 by gushys fella, on Flickr

Rounded the corner and below me over the wall was these two hut’s for the life of me I wasn’t going down there through the brambles so I pressed on down the road looking for a clearer route.
Further along second hut to the left




028 by gushys fella, on Flickr

With all mod cons




029 by gushys fella, on Flickr
A third



030 by gushys fella, on Flickr



034 by gushys fella, on Flickr



035 by gushys fella, on Flickr



036 by gushys fella, on Flickr
Another



037 by gushys fella, on Flickr



038 by gushys fella, on Flickr



039 by gushys fella, on Flickr



040 by gushys fella, on Flickr

I went in further seeing the milk in the cool bag, but slowly retreated on seeing the state of the milk and the smell! NOT fresh paper on the table had date 2010 on it.




041 by gushys fella, on Flickr



042 by gushys fella, on Flickr



041 by gushys fella, on Flickr

At the bottom of those steps in the trees I could see the roof of what looked a large house, as I got closer there was a brand new fence??? I followed the fence down the hill and as I rounded th corner seen a gap in the new fence. Below are two photos what you guys call hip shots I think, as in jump out of your skin and press the shutter bottom 




046 by gushys fella, on Flickr



045 by gushys fella, on Flickr

Note the look on the chaps face on the left! I really don’t know who was more surprised me or them! I stood there camara snapping away in my hand they just looked at me, then each other and bolted for the open door of the house! They slammed it that hard the door frame fell out the wall door in whole flat on the floor in from of me. Now many people would do a number of things in this situation, me I absolutely pi**ed myself, I just could not stop laughing, which in turn the two chaps did! Ended up spending about an hour with them couple of polish lads who have taken squatting to a new level! Remember the fencing, the blue polly pipe out the spring? They pulled a rayburn out one of the huts, have done a fab job doing the place up and told me all about the next 6 huts down the path and the old house down by the beach. But like the two huts below me this time of year you just cant get to them! The lads didn’t really want me to take photos of there “home” so offered to show me the quick way back. Took me 3 hours to get there 20 minutes to get back to the “Fence panels” at the start of my days adventure! 
Defiantly going back when the triffids have died down, and have bought some better chain saw trousers, really the thorns are lethal! Missed so much yet seen loads and uncle sam’s well worth the trip back 




047 by gushys fella, on Flickr

Thanks for looking hope you wasn’t to board!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 5, 2011)

I went to the IoW in August, and may have even parked in this car park, not realising the derekict wonders which laid beneath! (I climbed from car park to St. Cats. Oratory)

Either way, lovely report mate, keep em coming!


----------



## urbanisle (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice report, i did this about 6 months ago but have never put the pics up. Allways wanted to know who was living in the house. Its some trek to get the materials down to it. Good luck to them. I might get round to putting my pictures on.


----------



## gushysfella (Sep 5, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> I went to the IoW in August, and may have even parked in this car park, not realising the derekict wonders which laid beneath! (I climbed from car park to St. Cats. Oratory)
> 
> Either way, lovely report mate, keep em coming!



Yes that sounds about right. If you stand looking up the hill from the gate way of the car park st. Cats is above you.


----------



## gushysfella (Sep 5, 2011)

urbanisle said:


> Nice report, i did this about 6 months ago but have never put the pics up. Allways wanted to know who was living in the house. Its some trek to get the materials down to it. Good luck to them. I might get round to putting my pictures on.



Yer the Polish lads have done a fantastic job doing the place up and like they said, no one seems to own or want it so they just moved in! They carry everything down the path ok they know a better route then me but still looking at what they got it must have been back braking. They got power, water heating and done a range arguer type cooker up looking like new! I missed loads while there as just so over grown, wrong time of year to go really but as I said thought it would be an easy first, so wrong!! I got loads more photos of stuff laying around but thought I’d posted enough!! If you got any more photos of the huts or the house by the beach post up


----------



## Ace5150 (Sep 5, 2011)

Great pics! I LOVE Blackgang, and have always wanted to walk the beach thats now strictly off-limits with the possibility of falling rocks from the damaged cliff face.
Fair play the Polish lads...........to be honest, I would have crapped myself!


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 5, 2011)

nice find there,very interesting


----------



## bilbo (Sep 6, 2011)

Great pics. I'd heard there were squatters there now and by the looks of things they're doing a fine job of looking after the place. Me and my dad (my explore buddy) went there months ago and walked the long way along the cliff edge not knowing that there's a quick way there. We may have to go back there soon and look harder near the 'fence panels'


----------



## maximus (Sep 7, 2011)

Excellent photos and what a fab place!!!


----------



## Urban Mole (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice one Lee, Ive been here a few times now, but not recently, with the squatters.

I wonder if they are aware of the cellars nearby, which hold lots of old strange goodies 

I was trying to dig out an old photo of that house, but dont have it to hand.


----------



## gushysfella (Sep 8, 2011)

Urban Mole said:


> I wonder if they are aware of the cellars nearby, which hold lots of old strange goodies



Thanks Steve, now that’s really done it I got to go back!!!


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 10, 2011)

Great stuff, Gush. Really enjoyed seeing that. Some serious cliff falls...used to seeing those here too, but the one near the amusement park is just a leetle bit scary!  Loved the meet with the Polish chaps.
Great first report and photos.


----------

